# My Naruto Doujinshi



## volpix (Mar 24, 2007)

hi all 

just wanted to post my Naruto doujin in here. hope you like it 

chapter 1

1- clickie!

2- clickie!

3- Link removed

4- 

5- 

6- 

note: Asuka & Kumiko (the two girls sitting in the ramen bar)  uchiha-kumiko & IshimaruK21 

7- 

8- 

9- Link removed

10- 

11- 

12- Link removed

13- 

14- Link removed

15- Link removed

16- Link removed

17- Link removed

18- Link removed

chapter 2

1- 

2- Link removed

3- 

4- Link removed

5- 

6- 

7- 

8- Link removed

9- Link removed

10- Link removed

11- Link removed

12- Link removed 

13- Link removed

14- Link removed

15- 

16- Link removed

17- Link removed

18- Link removed

19- 

20- Link removed

21- Link removed 

22- Link removed

23- 

24- Link removed

25- Link removed

26- Link removed

27- Link removed

28- Link removed

chapter 3

1- Link removed

2- Link removed

3- Link removed

4- Link removed

5- Link removed

6- Link removed

7- Link removed

8- 

9- Link removed

10- Link removed

11- 

12- Link removed

13- Link removed

14- 

15- 

16- Link removed

17- Link removed

18- 

chapter 4

1- 

2- 

3- Link removed

4- Link removed

5- Link removed

6- 

7- Link removed

8- Link removed

9- 

10- Link removed

11- 

12- Link removed

13- Link removed

14- Link removed

15- 

16- Link removed

17- Link removed

18- 

19- 

20- Link removed

chapter 5

1- Link removed

2- Link removed

3- Link removed

4- Link removed

5- Link removed

6- 

7- Link removed

8- Link removed

9- 

10- 

11- 

12- 

13- Link removed

14- 

15- 

16- Link removed

17- Link removed

18- Link removed

19- Link removed

chapter 6

1- Link removed

2- 

3- Link removed

4- Link removed

new pages are submitted after 3 to 7 days from the previous page and (if it will make things easier for you) you can scroll down under the artist comment to move to the next page


----------



## Jeanne (Mar 24, 2007)

Are you sure the links are correct? I cannot view the image... ​


----------



## pancake (Mar 24, 2007)

The first link does not work. The rest works when you click on it. otherwise, the doujinshi's good.


----------



## sasunaru_luva (Mar 24, 2007)

those are good, i really like the plot for the doujinshi ^_^


----------



## Ryo_nyanko (Mar 24, 2007)

pretty cool, nice art!


----------



## Emery (Mar 24, 2007)

You should work on your proportions.  They're pretty out of whack.


----------



## volpix (Mar 25, 2007)

Jeanne
try it now Ive fixed the problem

Sparkles
problem fixed, thanks 

sasunaru_luva
thanks I hope you like whats comming next

Ryo_nyanko
thanks

Emery
thanks for pointing out that, I'll try my best


----------



## Pugthug (Mar 25, 2007)

Really nice I am thinking of doing my next Naruto fic as a manga...still have awhile until I finish my current one ^_^


----------



## volpix (Mar 25, 2007)

Pugthug
thanks, just let me know when will you start it so I can watch it  
and if you dont mind can I have a link to your fanfic


----------



## sonteen12 (Mar 25, 2007)

Very cool! The story is quite interesting. I'd like to read more when you have more pages done.^^


----------



## volpix (Mar 25, 2007)

sonteen12
thanks I'll post them as soon I finish them


----------



## kimani (Mar 25, 2007)

good job...

-_- I want to try something like that


----------



## volpix (Mar 25, 2007)

kimani
thanks, why dont you go for it


----------



## Saske UchiJa VI (Mar 25, 2007)

I like it. A real Manga^^.


----------



## Tobirama Senju (Mar 25, 2007)

nice job dude, keep it up


----------



## Mercury Koopa (Mar 26, 2007)

You got a good story going.


----------



## volpix (Mar 26, 2007)

Saske UchiJa VI
thanks, I wish

Hanzo Hasashi
thanks

?\(?_o)/?
you really think so, thanks


----------



## Dave (Mar 26, 2007)

great job!


----------



## volpix (Mar 26, 2007)

esca
thanks


----------



## volpix (Mar 27, 2007)

another 2 pages


----------



## MrsxNejixHyuga (Mar 28, 2007)

Very good!


----------



## volpix (Mar 29, 2007)

MsSasukeUchiha
thanks  

MrsxNejixHyuga
thanks


----------



## Saske UchiJa VI (Mar 29, 2007)

Funny^^. Go on with that man! =D


----------



## volpix (Mar 31, 2007)

Saske UchiJa VI 
thanks


----------



## volpix (Apr 11, 2007)

here is another page


----------



## plumfit (Apr 11, 2007)

hey it's good! you've got a nice flow, it's easy to tell what's happening, you're not shy of backgrounds, and the positionings are all pretty well done. the only thing is, I agree with Emery on the proportions thing- I think the bodies seem well proportioned throughout, but the heads seem to be too big for them, that's all ^^ keep it up!


----------



## volpix (Apr 12, 2007)

niteangl228
thanks and you are totaly right about the head thing and I totaly notice it, I'll keep your words in mind


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 12, 2007)

Really nicely drawn, and a good story, you have the two most important things down. XD The freaked out expressions you draw amuses the heck out of me. You make good use of the background and tones to emphasize important parts, so yay!


----------



## volpix (Apr 12, 2007)

fiore777
thanks for the nice commet and I hope you will always love it


----------



## volpix (Apr 16, 2007)

another page hope you like it

BLEACH Ep. 271 RAW

end of chapter 1


----------



## MsSasukeUchiha (Apr 17, 2007)

=^.^= said:


> The first link does not work. The rest works when you click on it. otherwise, the doujinshi's good.



really? all the links work 4 me. that was really good, btw. i really liked it  oh, i deleted my other message cause i didnt want 2 in one place


----------



## volpix (Apr 17, 2007)

MsSasukeUchiha
thanks and you are free to do what you want


----------



## volpix (Apr 19, 2007)

chapter 2 cover 
hope you like it


----------



## volpix (Apr 29, 2007)

chapter 2 page 2 finnaly


----------



## Char-Aznable (Apr 29, 2007)

Your storyline is goin good.  Just work on the proportions.


----------



## Omod (Apr 29, 2007)

sweet cant wait to read more :-D


----------



## CHEAPasFREE (Apr 29, 2007)

Cool. I like it


----------



## volpix (Apr 30, 2007)

Char-Aznable
thanks for the advice  

Omod
thanks and more comming soon *hopfully*

CHEAPasFREE
thanks


----------



## volpix (May 5, 2007)

another page

[  x ]

hope you like it


----------



## volpix (May 10, 2007)

and another page


----------



## volpix (May 15, 2007)

and another page


----------



## volpix (May 20, 2007)

another one and hope you like it


----------



## momolade (May 22, 2007)

pretty good ^___^


----------



## Instant Karma (May 22, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## volpix (May 25, 2007)

................?


NARUTO 355 by BS


----------



## volpix (May 31, 2007)

...


----------



## Tenchu Neji (May 31, 2007)

as i said on DA (as tenchu0)

awesome doujin...i really like it


----------



## volpix (Jun 1, 2007)

thanks tenchu0/Tenchu Neji


----------



## dreamfinder (Jun 1, 2007)

nice, keep at it....you have good drawing skills


----------



## volpix (Jun 5, 2007)

thanks


----------



## PlayStation (Jun 5, 2007)

like it...nice doujin!!!


----------



## volpix (Jun 6, 2007)

thanks anime15cool

here is another page


----------



## volpix (Jun 10, 2007)

and another page


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jun 11, 2007)

you wanted pugthugs fanfic here
*here*
nice work looking good


----------



## volpix (Jun 19, 2007)

{link}

hope you like it


----------



## Morwain (Jun 21, 2007)

Tis interesting


----------



## volpix (Jun 24, 2007)

thanks Morwain

here is a new page

DA link


----------



## Eileen (Jun 24, 2007)

very nice doujinshi it's not easy at all to make a doujinshi so keep going and nice job.


----------



## Shan-chan (Jun 25, 2007)

good job! i like it


----------



## ♥Body Buddy♥ (Jun 26, 2007)

woah.. doujinshi. Hard core. Good job


----------



## volpix (Jun 28, 2007)

Eileen
thanks, and you are right it's not easy but it's enjoyable

Shan-chan
thanks 

starizzy
thanks  

hope you all stick with us 

new page comming soon


----------



## Kyosuke (Jun 28, 2007)

wow you're pretty awesome! i like your work ^__^


----------



## volpix (Jul 2, 2007)

saku-saku
thanks



here is a new page, hope you like it


----------



## volpix (Jul 14, 2007)

........

here's a cute monochrome one


----------



## KyodaixSensu (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice doujin. It was interesting. x].


----------



## Sharingan-Uchiha (Jul 14, 2007)

That is so good i just read all the ones uve put up and it was like reading the proper one ^_^ + rep to you


----------



## volpix (Jul 22, 2007)

KyodaixSensu
thank you very much

Sharingan-Uchiha
keyaa thanks but could you explain what dose "+ rep to you" mean


anyway here is a new page


----------



## volpix (Jul 25, 2007)

..............


----------



## volpix (Jul 29, 2007)

........................

Link removed


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Jul 29, 2007)

damn good man. damn good.


----------



## Durandal (Jul 29, 2007)

great doujin!!


----------



## drackcove (Jul 29, 2007)

keep it up. i want to see where this goes.


----------



## volpix (Jul 31, 2007)

N1nj45tyl3
thanks  

ninjamanguy
thanks  

drackcove
thanks, hope you like where it goes


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 31, 2007)

GREAT DOUJIN!!!!!! wow....it's great i'm speechless.....oh but did you base the girl on hinata or sunthin'.....she almost totally reminds me of her


----------



## Valhalla (Jul 31, 2007)

Really nice, like the story so far. ^_^


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 31, 2007)

forgot to mention....KEEP ON GOING!! i was wondering if you could tell me how he got the scar though....i'm interested


----------



## volpix (Aug 6, 2007)

shylittlegirl
thanks, and about the girl, she is a hayuugan form the main fammily so she is remotly connected to hinata and about the scars on the boy's face, it is on the secound page of the doujin
thanks for being so interested in my doujin  

Neith
thanks  

here is another page


----------



## volpix (Aug 12, 2007)

a new page guys 

please comment


----------



## kaniva (Aug 12, 2007)

this is my first time seeing this and wow, i think its great, keep up the good work volpix.  I was actually thinking about doing the same thing but i need a lil bit more work on my drawing (can only draw still fame, not action very well) and i dont have a whole lot of free time either.  But again good work and keep them pages coming.


----------



## volpix (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks kaniva
I really dot have that much time as you think
I work and Study at the same time

and if there is anything that I can help you with please tell me


----------



## volpix (Aug 20, 2007)

.......................

devart link


----------



## Sai (Aug 20, 2007)

Very nice doujinshi  you can do way better than I, atleast you're persistent on your work


----------



## volpix (Aug 25, 2007)

thanks Clarine
and I dont think I'm better than you 
you can draw a really good Kishi style and i never even dream of doing it  

here is another page

devart link


----------



## Enzo (Aug 26, 2007)

Really great job!


----------



## volpix (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks Katon

here is another page


devart link


----------



## Crystal Renee (Aug 30, 2007)

Very nice <3


----------



## kaniva (Aug 31, 2007)

Thats sweet man.  When we gunna see some fight action? O_O  I hope its amazing


----------



## volpix (Oct 27, 2007)

another page



kaniva
fighting action will be in the nex chapter


----------



## Lord Bishop (Oct 27, 2007)

Jebus, this is quality stuff.


----------



## fraj (Oct 27, 2007)

The plot is really good. I like it all


----------



## volpix (Nov 3, 2007)

a new page

sorry it's dull 

Here


----------



## ?verity (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice OCs


----------



## scerpers (Nov 3, 2007)

+ reps


----------



## volpix (Dec 11, 2007)

thanks
Wallshadow & Konan_sama

another page 

Here

please comment


----------



## Denji (Dec 11, 2007)

Great stuff! You've really put a lot into this.


----------



## Tehmk (Dec 12, 2007)

FTW really...


----------



## volpix (Dec 15, 2007)

thanks 
Denji and Tehmk

here is another page

Here


----------



## volpix (Dec 20, 2007)

another page
hope you all like it

Here


----------



## Koitzu (Dec 20, 2007)

great job.


----------



## Aina (Dec 20, 2007)

Loving it so far, apart from the proportions its very good.


----------



## volpix (Dec 25, 2007)

thanks
Kakarufangirl
Koitzu


last page of this chapter hope you like it

Here


----------



## Yellow (Dec 26, 2007)

Nice. I like them.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2007)

This is all very good. I didn't have a chance to look at everything since my computer was taking too long to load each page. I like your choice in theme, this seems like a new beginning.


----------



## volpix (Dec 30, 2007)

thanks 
Obsidian, I really hope you have the time to read it later


thanks
Yellow


cover of the new chapter , hope you like it 

Here


----------



## natwel (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not gonna read all that seeing i have to click on a DA link every time, I looked at _one_, 

I have to say i'm impressed with your work, very impressed.


----------



## volpix (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks natwel

here is another page

Badongo  

BTW I took the quiz (the one in your sig) twice and my colors are blue and white


----------



## volpix (Jan 9, 2008)

another page
hope you all like it

Badongo


----------



## Velvet (Jan 9, 2008)

omg i love your work


----------



## 6oXoXo9 (Jan 9, 2008)

nice job man.  seriously.

i read all of them, which is saying something!  and while people have commented on 





> proportions...etc...


 seriously... that's scraping the bottom of the barrel to critique your work, which fairs pretty well on its own.  You might consider working with a friend (slash - psuedo-editor) to help you refine your ideas, but in all STRONG WORK!!


----------



## volpix (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks
angel504393

thanks
6oXoXo9
I dont have anyone that can help me, but in time hopfully I will get better

a new page

Badongo


----------



## Tefax (Jan 19, 2008)

hey, cool doujinshi


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jan 19, 2008)

this is just awesome. make more!


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jan 19, 2008)

u have alot of talent. love the story


----------



## HyuugaX (Jan 19, 2008)

Awesome work! .. Keep it up!


----------



## Uchiha:Itachi (Jan 20, 2008)

pretty good


----------



## volpix (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks
Uchiha, HyuugaX, cursedmarkpedro <- (twice)  and Tefax

and here is a new page 

Badongo


----------



## Creator (Jan 23, 2008)

Nicely done.


----------



## volpix (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks Creator

another page hope you like it

Badongo


----------



## Reina_Miyamoto (Jan 28, 2008)

dang that is really good i like it


----------



## volpix (Feb 4, 2008)

thanks Reina_Miyamoto

another page 

Badongo


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 4, 2008)

nice i like it


----------



## volpix (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks Mangekyou Sasuke


here
is another page


----------



## volpix (Feb 17, 2008)

another update 

Badongo


----------



## volpix (Feb 24, 2008)

another update
please comment

Badongo


----------



## Vangelis (Feb 24, 2008)

Thats pretty cool.


----------



## volpix (Mar 3, 2008)

thanks ZabuzaDemonGod
here is another page


----------



## volpix (Mar 9, 2008)

and another update 

Badongo


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 9, 2008)

It looks good  A nice story along with some good artwork...


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 18, 2008)

This is extremely cool, good job dude.


----------



## volpix (Mar 23, 2008)

here is an update 
Badongo

thanks Sasuke and FoxSpirit


----------



## volpix (Apr 1, 2008)

and another update


----------



## Kiba (Apr 1, 2008)

awesome work hope to see even more


----------



## volpix (Apr 10, 2008)

thanks Kiba

here is another update hope you like it


----------



## volpix (Apr 23, 2008)

another update

Badongo


----------



## Jukai Kōtan (Apr 24, 2008)

Os nice Will good job Love it total


----------



## The_Dei_un (Apr 24, 2008)

I've read chapter one of your Naruto NGNR and it was very exciting. Such as shame that anyone would try to harm a girl like that but the whole finger's up the nose thing was hilarious. You have extreme talent can't wait til I get to come back and finish the rest of the chapters.


----------



## volpix (May 6, 2008)

thanks Jokai Kotan and The_Dei_un 


here is another update 

Badongo


----------



## volpix (May 19, 2008)

another update


----------



## Axl Low (May 19, 2008)

Looking good! I like it


----------



## volpix (May 24, 2008)

thanks Axl Low

here is another update


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice cool art


----------



## volpix (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks 

here is another update *double*

2- 

3- Link removed


----------



## volpix (Jul 14, 2008)

another page

Link removed


----------



## volpix (Jul 19, 2008)

another pages

5- Link removed

6-


----------



## volpix (Jul 27, 2008)

another page

Link removed


----------



## volpix (Aug 2, 2008)

another double update 

8- Link removed

9-


----------



## volpix (Aug 9, 2008)

another 2 pages

10- Link removed

11-


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow thats good, very well done!


----------



## Uffie (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow, a lot of hard work must have gone into that. Also interesting idea for a story.


----------



## volpix (Aug 18, 2008)

thanks 
loveslick & Uzumaki♥

here is another update 

Link removed


----------



## volpix (Aug 23, 2008)

another update 

Link removed


----------



## Velvet (Aug 23, 2008)

*lovely pek i hope you post more*


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Aug 24, 2008)

I rather like it


----------



## volpix (Aug 30, 2008)

thanks
ArAshI-sensei

thanks 
~ Angel ~
ofcourse I will submmit more and here is more

another update

Link removed


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2008)

*lovely work as aways *


----------



## anime_master2005 (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow this is coming along pretty well, how do you get all that lineart done so fast?


----------



## volpix (Sep 5, 2008)

thanks ~ Angel ~

thanks anime_master2005
belive me 4 or more days it's not fast at all


----------



## Creator (Sep 5, 2008)

Awesome work.


----------



## volpix (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks Creator for your comment 

here is another page
Link removed


----------



## Young-Sasuke (Sep 11, 2008)

Good work, there very good !!


----------



## volpix (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks Young-Sasuke

here is another update 
Link removed


----------



## Peaches (Sep 14, 2008)

That's awesome! Well drawn too!


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 14, 2008)

I like it good work


----------



## volpix (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks 
Yariko and Peaches

sorry for the delay 
here is another update


----------



## volpix (Oct 13, 2008)

another update


----------



## volpix (Oct 18, 2008)

another page 

Link removed


----------



## volpix (Oct 26, 2008)

chapter 5 colored cover 

hope you like it 

Link removed


----------



## volpix (Nov 15, 2008)

here is another page 

Link removed


----------



## Rinme (Nov 15, 2008)

awesome work, I like it.


----------



## volpix (Nov 25, 2008)

thanks Rinme

here is another page
Link removed


----------



## volpix (Dec 1, 2008)

another page 

Link removed


----------



## volpix (Dec 15, 2008)

another page 

Link removed


----------



## Vanity (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow you're really dedicated to make THAT many pages. That alone is impressive.


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Jan 7, 2009)

You can draw very well! Nicely done!


----------



## volpix (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks Red_Blueberry and Kyasurin Yakuto

here is another 2 pages

6- 

7- Link removed


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2009)

*omg awesome *


----------



## volpix (Mar 21, 2009)

thanks Velvet

here is another page 

Link removed


----------



## volpix (Apr 21, 2009)

another page


----------



## Stephen (Apr 23, 2009)

very nice


----------



## volpix (May 2, 2009)

thanks

here is another page


----------



## volpix (May 17, 2009)

another page


----------



## Kore (May 18, 2009)

You've got some talent, I'm feeling this.


----------



## volpix (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks Kore

here is another 2 pages

12- 

13- Link removed


----------



## Eki (Jun 30, 2009)

You have skill. All the pages look great


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Jul 2, 2009)

this is such an awesome Doujinshi update please


----------



## Euraj (Jul 2, 2009)

I can tell you put a lot of work into this. Well done.

Just work on your proportions a little bit.


----------



## volpix (Sep 7, 2009)

thanks
EkibyoGami, kohanauzumaki12 and Euraj 

Euraj 
i'll keep your words in mind 


here is another page

14-


----------



## volpix (Sep 15, 2009)

another page 

15-


----------



## volpix (Oct 25, 2009)

another page


----------



## YoshiPower (Oct 25, 2009)

Really nice, I like how you combined Naruto in it, and Avatar


----------



## volpix (Dec 19, 2009)

lol

thanks 

here is a new page


----------



## Nymph Goddess (Dec 19, 2009)

excellent work with backgrounds

i suck with backgrounds TT_TT


----------



## volpix (Feb 10, 2010)

with practice you'll get better, I use to suck on background too (I think i still do)

here is a new page


----------



## Mαri (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice job. I really liked it :>


----------



## kyochi (Feb 10, 2010)

^ Or did you?  


@ OP: I'm loving your dedication for your work.  Your doujinshi looks pretty good.


----------



## ~Namine (Feb 10, 2010)

Ohh I'm Liken it


----------



## volpix (May 22, 2010)

thanks to you all

here is the new page


----------



## volpix (Jun 5, 2010)

another page


----------



## Lucciola (Jun 5, 2010)

I can't believe I never saw this doujinshi before. And chapter 6, really? You must put a lot of time and effort into it!! And your art looks better than most of doujinshi I saw on dA! I'll start reading it now!
+rep. I'll rep you again when I can


----------



## volpix (Jun 13, 2010)

OMG thanks Kikumaru

here is another page


----------



## cdoerres13 (Aug 8, 2010)

go doujin!!!


----------



## Taylor (Aug 15, 2010)

OMG! Love it


----------



## volpix (Aug 22, 2010)

thanks guys

another page


----------



## animesuperfreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow! just...whoa! I like it, very much. ill see if i can add ya to my DeviantWatch.


----------



## volpix (Sep 6, 2010)

thanksfor the watch 

here is a new page


----------

